# Vilanova



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Considering Spain this year as weather in France has been pretty poor for last 3 years (at least when we were there)
Maybe go to Vilanova nr Barcelona

Need a bit of experienced advice please
1 - What would be the best route; bearing in mind we have 2 weeks, with maybe 1 or 2 extra days
2 - Any experiences of Vilanova would be welcome
3 - Is it worh going fro 2 weeks
4 - Anybody know anywhere else (in reasonable travelling distance) that would likely give us some good weather in May 


Thanks in advance

Sr Otto del frosto


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Vilanova would be okay for two weeks but you would need to use the local transport to see the area including taking the train to Barcelona. So if you are taking a dog I would think twice.
The south of France around Perpignan should be okay weather wise and you would save the extra days travel into Spain.
Two weeks is not a long time including the travelling so I would not do it but we are able to go for around 6 weeks at a time.

Mike


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

The problem we found with Vilanova is that you can't really walk anywhere although the buses are OK. Even in to town is a long way. Don't like the town much either. 
Roses is nice and there are a lot of campsites on the edge of the town which is a smallish seaside town. Its just over the border in to Spain
Weather would be reasonable in May I should think.
Two weeks isn't very long though if it includes travelling.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Never been to villanova but stayed at several sites from the border down.
My route is always. Calais - Rouen- Evereux-Chartres-Orleans and then down A20 to Toulouse - Narbonne and into Spain.
Places we have tried include Roses, Blanes, Santa suzanna (catch train to Barcelona) and if you go further down then Salou..
There are plenty of sites along that stretch.. Weve done it in 2 weeks, not long enough but if thats all you have it has to fit..
I allow 3 days down to the Spain border, 3 back and then the rest hopping between sites..


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Camping Eden at Peniscola you will LOVE IT


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have used Vilanova twice and found it to be very well run site. As said you do need a bus to get into town. They have a very big market once a week. You can fish off the harbour and the beach is ok. Blanes has a nice site called camping blanes. The site is right on the prom with only a short stroll into town.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thank you all

Some good advice and tips 

Much appreciated


Happy New Year to all MHF subscribers

O


----------

